# New - but Crooked!



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 27, 2016)

New to these forums from the town of the Crooked Spire.

We have a Piloté Reference P716 that, for some reason, prefers to travel to it's home country as often as possible - and it takes us and our dog with it.

:dog::dog::dog:


----------



## The laird (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome n enjoy


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 27, 2016)

:dog:Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## yorkieowl (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum, I was baptised in St Mary's, as was my ma before me, I think I've still got the certificate they gave at the time.


----------



## wildman (Nov 27, 2016)

one of my favorite places in the UK, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 28, 2016)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## Acti (Nov 28, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome, 
You will find many like minded souls on here.


----------



## Beemer (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome oh crooked one  we are just down the road in Sheffield


----------



## JoMutch (Nov 28, 2016)

Keithchesterfield said:


> New to these forums from the town of the Crooked Spire.:



Not THE Kieth Chesterfield of YouTube fame !!!!!


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Nov 28, 2016)

Keithchesterfield said:


> New to these forums from the town of the Crooked Spire.
> 
> We have a Piloté Reference P716 that, for some reason, prefers to travel to it's home country as often as possible - and it takes us and our dog with it.
> 
> :dog::dog::dog:



Welcome.  
Do I remember you from another place?
Bd..


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome Keith,

Chesterfield is one of our favourite towns,we often have a day out there as the market is very good.Every time I look at the spire it seems to get more crooked.


----------



## daybreaker3211 (Nov 30, 2016)

:have fun::camper::welcome:


----------



## landrovereditor (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome.
I'm from Chesterfield too.


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome Keith. My Mum was from Grassmoor.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi ya,
Welcome, Have fun & Enjoy.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::boat::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## The laird (Dec 10, 2016)

Keithchesterfield said:


> New to these forums from the town of the Crooked Spire.
> 
> We have a Piloté Reference P716 that, for some reason, prefers to travel to it's home country as often as possible - and it takes us and our dog with it.
> 
> :dog::dog::dog:


Have been watching your videos Keith,visited a few you done but very informative thank you very much and will use someon our next visits,thanks again and welcome again


----------

